# Lifestyle organization...



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Do you find if you have an AREA (office wise) to be organized out of (at home) that you are more organized overall???

I need my own space to be effectively organized everywhere else too.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I became much more organized in our finances and bill paying once we got the computer, and it's own desk and file cabinet, and it's own "space". Not that this had any affect on the rest of the house other than there was a new place to pile papers! So, I can't say I'm more organized OVERALL because of it. But I do feel more in control now, so I think that "feeling" is starting to carry over to the rest of the house.

I think I'll have better luck organizing overall when EVERYTHING has it's own space. I'm not there yet, but I'm getting closer!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Definitely. In the fall the office space will move into a room of its own. I'm looking forward to having enough space for everything and a door I can close to walk away from it all.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohhh, yeahhh. That one shelf on the bookshelf is *mine*. If it's disorganized, I can feel the tension in my gut.


----------

